# Nerve block injection for dental pain



## mmoore70

We have a doc in our ER who likes to treat patients w/severe dental pain an injection of lidocaine and bupivacaine given directly into the gum. Would this be coded and if so, would the code be the standard injection code of 96372?  If not 96372, would anyone know which code to use? 
All replies are appreciated. 
Thanks!!


----------



## kak6

use CPT 64400


----------



## mmoore70

Thank you!! I was using 96372 I will now change that...


----------



## mjb5019

*another question*

How do you know the trigeminal nerve was injected if it isn't stated in order to use 64400?


----------



## salCCS

Dental blocks are 64400 as stated above. I know as coders we like having information 
To back our codes. Here is a link

http://qhr.knowledgebase.co/article/dental-blocks.html


----------

